
How I got from working 3 jobs to $12,000/mo in revenue - alexlash
https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/rockin-robin
======
tinbad
"First of all, I negotiated an opportunity to work from home at my full-time
job so I wouldn't have to be in the office all day long."

I feel like this is key. I've been an entrepreneur for the first 10 or so
years of my professional career and have had multiple businesses that I
started out of the first one because I had so much flexibility managing my own
time. Due to a number of circumstances I've been working away at a corp office
for the last 3 years and only now I realized how hard it is to do anything "on
the side" after spending most of the productive hours of the day in your boss'
office.

I know, I know, I could bring my personal laptop and take long breaks
throughout the day to work on side projects but aside from any moral
considerations it's practically really hard to schedule calls, trying to not
get noticed, being kicked out of meeting rooms, etc. In my mind, being able to
work from home and set your own schedule is such a huge plus to kickstart a
side business/project.

~~~
FT_intern
Some people wake up early (5-6 AM) to get 4-5 productive hours before going to
work

~~~
cylinder
That might work if you're building a product but most businesses require
active selling, talking to clients, building relationships, etc which are
generally done during conventional hours.

------
jnordwick
... with this one weird trick. Why do we keep voting up indiehackers.com
advertisements?

~~~
csallen
Why do you see it as an ad rather than as an educational read? I'm not paying
these companies anything to appear on Indie Hackers, nor are they paying me.
And nearly every post on the front page of HN represents some company or
other.

The stories on IH are generally developers talking about how they came up with
their idea, what they do for sales/marketing, how much revenue they're making,
what their work schedules are, etc. Makes sense that they appeal to the YC
audience!

------
inestyne
Be very careful to properly disclose your outside interests when working with
startups. One simple email up front can save you a lot of pain and heartache
on pay day.

~~~
iamcreasy
I am curious. Could you please tell more what you mean by "Be very careful to
properly disclose your outside interests"?

------
sova
> It is psychologically easier to start off while having another job and
> income stream.

So true. Really weird, but really true.

~~~
dba7dba
Agree. I highly recommend keeping your current job before starting any new
venture.

~~~
alexlash
I do so as well, this may affect your growth opportunities, but you could look
in the future without everyday fear running out of money and not being able to
pay rent or kindergarten.

